

Detroit water affordability map - rmason
http://detroitography.com/2014/09/05/map-detroit-water-affordability/

======
rmason
I should point out that the two areas in the center of the map outlined in red
are the cities of Hamtramck and Highland Park and their data wasn't provided
for this map.

